# Erratic piping?



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know if this is normal or not. The air cell is much larger than normal, so I'm guessing that there's low humidity. I'm trying to get the humidity up right now but I don't know if that's going to be enough 

Do you guys think this baby will need to be assisted?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Bear was pipping all over the place like that for around three days and had absorbed the yolk and blood already also I could hear that her movement and sounds were starting to get a little weaker so I decided to assist hatch.

How long has it been since the first pip mark and can you still see thick veins. Have you read up on assist hatching yet, if you haven't then now might be the time so it's all fresh in mind and it will give you a better idea on if the little one needs it?

Good Luck with the little one, I hope he hatches ok


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow 3 days? I'm not really sure when it started piping. I'm gonna go ahead and guess around anywhere between...4-8 hours before I looked at it? Should I wait for a day first before deciding anything? To see if it'll hatch on it's own? 

I really don't know how long to wait, especially considering the baby's already cracked that much of the shell


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I just candled the egg and I can't really tell if there are veins or not. All I can see is a dark mass 

I took a look at your thread, blueybluesky, and my egg doesn't look like it has all those veins. I can hear plenty of chirping, it's actually gotten louder. But, all I can see is the dark mass of the baby. Maybe I'm just not seeing it? I'm terrified of rushing things and hurting the baby.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I would give it atleast 24 hours from when you noticed the pip mark, preferably a bit longer ( I waited 2 and a half to 3 days after Bear pipped) until you consider assisting.
From what I can remember the chirping is a good thing and that it's gotten louder, it means it should be drawing in blood and yolk. I think they draw in the blood first then the yolk. When drawing in the yolk their feet push against the shell as they do it (called contractions I think) and they will chirp, it's also normal for them to be quiet and resting in between each contraction.

But I'd definately wait longer if it's been less than 24 hours, the chirping indicates it's probably still drawing in blood/yolk.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh and I'm pretty sure it's normal for some to hatch up to 48 hours after pipping. Some are just eager to come into the world while others can be a bit more shy I guess


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Great news!! The little guy hatched out alright! He was a little dehydrated and had pooped in his shell, so I gave him so warm coconut water. He looks great now, skin tone and intestine color on par with his older sibling


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Lovely news welcome to the world lil guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Unfortunately one problem is replaced with another. Low humidity continues to plague the nest

This egg has a sideways air cell and it looks like when the baby piped the air cell tilted, as it normally does, but then the other side stayed on the side of the egg. So the red line is roughly where the air cell is and the black circles the area the chick had piped yesterday. It has not progressed since then, which was about 24 hours ago. Veins look like they've collapsed. The baby is chirping much louder now, which I take is an indication that it is either drawing in the yolk right now or it's stuck. Usually the babies hatch within a few hours 




Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Tough one since it was already a side ways air cell, but I would leave it a little longer if it's still chirping and moving. If you are really worried about it being stuck you could get some wet towel or something and sort of blot the the egg avoiding the pipped area every now and then see if it helps. But if it's chirping loudly I would wait a little longer, I once assisted a chick to soon and that was two days after pipping I did what I could to keep it in the shell and give it time to draw everything in but it didn't make it 

I think the longer you can possibly give them in the egg safely the better.

Congrats on the little guy, so happy he hatched on his own and great job


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I think I was too impatient...I just began the process. The baby is still drawing in blood...I'm going to wait a few more hours to see what happens. I'm so worried right now. It's opening and closing its beak right now and still chirping pretty loudly.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

This is what the egg looks like right now...I'm sure most people are asleep by now but I'm going to go ahead and post the progress made, just in case people need help later. 





Very loud chirping. When the baby started to bleed I stopped and am currently biding my time. The baby is thumping a lot and moving the egg quite a bit. I'm still not sure if I should open up the shell anymore.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I replied on your other thread but do not remove anymore of the shell as he could bleed out if the blood hasn't been drawn in yet


----------

